# Department Evaluates 2005 Deer Gun Season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Department Evaluates 2005 Deer Gun Season

A record number of licenses translated into a record number of deer
harvested during the 2005 deer gun hunting season.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department allocated 145,600 deer gun
licenses for the 2005 season, and more than 97 percent were issued to
hunters. Harvest survey data reveals nearly 99,600 deer were taken
during the gun season, and combined with bow, muzzle-loader and youth
seasons, the harvest was more than 100,000 deer, according to Randy
Kreil, wildlife chief.

The overall hunter success rate of 76 percent during 2005 was 2 percent
higher than in 2004, and about average over the past 15 years.

Hunter success for antlered white-tailed deer was 75 percent, and
antlerless whitetail was 74 percent.

Mule deer buck success was 78 percent, while mule deer doe hunters had a
success rate of 83 percent.

Youth deer season hunters had an overall success rate of 44 percent, and
muzzle-loader season hunters had a success rate of 49 percent.

Department biologists are in the process of determining the number of
deer licenses that will be recommended in the 2006 deer proclamation,
which will be sent to the governor's office for approval the end of
April. "Since the winter was easy on the deer herd in much of the state
we anticipate low winter mortality and high reproduction in 2006," Kreil
said. "License numbers should remain high in many units, although some
areas in the northwestern and southeastern parts of the state have
reduced deer numbers and lower harvest success."

Game and Fish Department biologists determine deer license numbers by
evaluating hunter harvest data, deer survey data, deer-vehicle collision
reports, depredation reports, and comments from the public, landowners
and department field staff.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There are not nearly as many dead deer in the ditches here this past year. I hope the G&F stay on top of this every year from now on out and not let it fall to the wayside again.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second them staying on it. Since it is their deer can you sue the Game and Fish when a deer runs in to the road and you hit it? The reason I ask is because they own the deer so they should be in control of the deer.

A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.


LMAO!!!!!! :rollin: :laugh: Your tag lines kick a$$!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

People said:


> I second them staying on it. Since it is their deer can you sue the Game and Fish when a deer runs in to the road and you hit it? The reason I ask is because they own the deer so they should be in control of the deer.
> 
> A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.


Nah....the GNF don't own the deer....the people of ND do....so maybe you should sue yourself :lost:


----------

